# What goes best with chocolate?



## baking fool (Dec 30, 2012)

I know what I like!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 30, 2012)

Red wine.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 30, 2012)

Milk.  I pretty much won't eat chocolate without some milk.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 30, 2012)

I know what I like, too!


----------



## chopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Chocolate needs nothing to be great, but everything can go with it too, even bacon....


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 30, 2012)

Fruit slices (strawberries, banana, pineapple, etc.) and fingers.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 30, 2012)

Peanut butter!  My favorite cake is chocolate cake with peanut butter frosting!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2012)

More chocolate...

I love dark chocolate with orange...heaven!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> More chocolate...
> 
> I love dark chocolate with orange...heaven!


Dark chocolate covered orange jelly is the only way I like dark chocolate.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 30, 2012)

Cold milk is absolutely the best.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 31, 2012)

My favourite is not on the list so I chose my second favourite


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like it straight up


----------



## baking fool (Jan 1, 2013)

how could I have forgotten caramel? that's good with chocolate too.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2013)

I didn't vote because the best thing that goes with chocolate for me is a Tylenol with codeine (no caffeine type called Emtec) and a quiet darkened room as I am allergic to chocolate - it gives me migraines!  

But in my opinion a good dark chocolate is best savored on its own.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> My favourite is not on the list so I chose my second favourite


What's your favourite, Snip?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2013)

My in-laws sent us a goodie basket for Christmas. I pigged out on the white chocolate-covered Christmas tree-shaped pretzels - sweet, salty snd crunchy. Yummy. But I also love a gooey chocolate lava cake or tiramisu with Kahlua.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

I love a chocolate and salt combination too, Lindt do a nice one.  My favourites are Lindt and Green and Blacks chocolate and also Hotel Chocolat which I get online. Saying that I dont eat much choccy, honest!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 2, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> What's your favourite, Snip?


 
My top 2 are Lindt with sea salt and Lindt with pistachios 

I also love Lindt Intense Orange, they must all be dark though. 70% cocoa or more!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

OOh forgot I do love a bit of Galaxy though it just melts on your tongue!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> OOh forgot I do love a bit of Galaxy though it just melts on your tongue!


What is Galaxy?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice choccy Taxy, sorry I thought it was universal. 

Galaxy


----------



## baking fool (Jan 2, 2013)

looks like an aero bar


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

No its not like Aero, not the bubbly one anyway. The chocolate bar is really smooth sans bubbles.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 2, 2013)

There's an Italian wine called Bracchetto d'Acqui that I think goes fantastic with chocolate. It's a red sparkling wine, just a little on the sweet side. Great stuff!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> More chocolate...
> 
> I love dark chocolate with orange...heaven!


 me too. If I'm going to indulge a small piece of dark chocolate is the thing with fresh orange slices.
kades


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> My top 2 are Lindt with sea salt and Lindt with pistachios
> 
> I also love Lindt Intense Orange, they must all be dark though. 70% cocoa or more!


 
Snip, there is a Lindt factory about 35 minutes from my home. YUM!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 2, 2013)

*Everything!*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 2, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Red wine.


 
In that case:

*Chocolate – Red Wine Bundt Cake*

*Ingredients*

•                      2 cups all-purpose flour
•                      1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
•                      ¾ cup unsweetened cocoa powder (not Dutch process)
•                      1¼  teaspoons baking soda
•                      ½ teaspoon salt
•                      2 sticks unsalted butter, softened
•                      1¾  cups sugar
•                      2 large eggs
•                      1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
•                      1¼  cups dry red wine
•                      Confectioner's sugar, for dusting
*Directions*

Preheat the oven to 350°. Grease and flour a 12-cup bundt pan. In a bowl, sift together the flour, cocoa powder, baking soda and salt.
In a large bowl, beat the butter with the sugar at medium-high speed until fluffy, 4 minutes. Add the eggs, one at a time, and beat until incorporated. Add the vanilla and beat for 2 minutes longer. Working in two batches, alternately fold in the dry ingredients and the wine, until just incorporated.
Pour the batter into the prepared pan, and bake for 45 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Let the cake cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then turn it out onto a rack; let cool completely. Dust the cake with confectioner's sugar and serve with a dollop of whipped cream.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 2, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Red wine.


That was my first thought.

I would have to say my favorite chewable combination would be chocolate and peanut combination.  Peanut butter cups, chocolate and peanut butter bars, balls, squares, pie, and any other way you can get it into me.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 2, 2013)

Dark chocolate ganache flavored with espresso....on just about anything

.40


----------



## chopper (Jan 2, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> That was my first thought.
> 
> I would have to say my favorite chewable combination would be chocolate and peanut combination.  Peanut butter cups, chocolate and peanut butter bars, balls, squares, pie, and any other way you can get it into me.



Hubby gets a big spoonful of peanut butter and a chocolate bar and scoops up the peanut butter with the pieces of chocolate.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 2, 2013)

chopper said:


> Hubby gets a big spoonful of peanut butter and a chocolate bar and scoops up the peanut butter with the pieces of chocolate.


I have been known to dip chocolate covered lady finger, or two, into a peanut butter jar.


----------



## chopper (Jan 2, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I have been known to dip chocolate covered lady finger, or two, into a peanut butter jar.



At least hubby puts the peanut butter on a spoon first!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 2, 2013)

Addie said:


> Snip, there is a Lindt factory about 35 minutes from my home. YUM!


 
Oh yum! I think I should move


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 2, 2013)

chopper said:


> At least hubby puts the peanut butter on a spoon first!


I'm lucky. I am the only peanut butter eater in the house.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2013)

I think that the very best thing to have with chocolate is someone to share it with, especially someone who is special to you.  

After that, my favorite thing to have with chocolate is a warm, quiet place, where there are no distractions, so I can put a piece of premium chocolate between my cheek and gum, usually on the right side, and let it slowly melt, while I make it wash over every part of my tongue.  That way, I can savor every aspect of it, the texture, all of the flavor components, the aroma as it goes into the sinuses, everything.  And I have to consciously savor it, and concentrate on it only.  And every once in a while, during this experience, I have to bite a piece of tempered chocolate, to feel that snap that defines great chocolate.  This means, of course, that I have more than one small piece of great chocolate.  Oh, and this works with lesser chocolates as well (not the really cheap ones you get at Easter time though.  You just avoid those altogether.  They give chocolate a bad name.)

If I'm going to have fruit with chocolate, it has to be in the form of a fruit filling, or jam, or preserve.  And for me, chocolate and cheesecake don't mix.  I love them both, just not together.

And chocolate with pecans, or peanuts, or walnuts, or, or, or any kind of nuts.  But I have to admit, I'm a sucker for chocolate and hazlenuts, as in Ritter Sport Dark, and we can't forget the Cadbury family of chocolate bars.  I love every one of them, except the mint, and that's because I detest the flavor of mint.

After that, Chocolate goes great with so many other things, I couldn't put them all on one page.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jan 2, 2013)

OK well when I answered the first time there wasn't a poll or I didn't see it.  For what flavors go with chocolate the best I vote cinnamon.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 4, 2013)

Addie said:


> Snip, there is a Lindt factory about 35 minutes from my home. YUM!



Too good Ads


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 13, 2013)

A beautiful woman. LOL


----------



## roadfix (Jan 13, 2013)

coffee, black


----------



## FunknFoodies (Mar 5, 2013)

Chocolate-dipped fruit is by far the best!


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 5, 2013)

M.O.N.E.Y.!


----------



## danbuter (Mar 6, 2013)

nuts, coffee, cookies, milk


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 6, 2013)

High on my list is fruity alcohol beverages.  Alcohol filled truffles are excellent.  Doesn't have a few good cheeses on the side.


----------



## jkath (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet white wine + Super Dark Chocolate = jkath is happy.


----------

